# La Nasa finalizo su Migracion a Gnu Linux.



## elgriego (May 16, 2013)

La Nasa decidio que guindows no es util ,ni seguro para sus operaciones.

Keith Chuala, administrador del  SpOC (Space Operations Computing) de la NASA y lider del equipo de integración de portátiles y redes de la ISS (International Space Station), ha informado de la finalización del proceso de Migración de Windows a GNU/Linux.

Según él mismo comenta, el cambio ha sido llevado a cabo por la necesidad de contar con un sistema estable y fiable, que además permitiera total control "desde casa", de tal manera que si fuera necesario parchear, ajustar o adaptar algo, pudiera hacerse.

Para ser más específicos, estos equipos, que serán utilizados por los astronautas de la ISS, correrán Debian. Anteriormente se utilizaba Scientific Linux este tipo de equipos.

No obstante, GNU/Linux ha estado presente en la ISS desde que fue lanzada, pero nunca se había utilizado en PCs en el espacio, sólo para las operaciones en tierra.



> Las cosas realmente encajaron cuando empezamos a entender cómo GNU/Linux ve el mundo, la forma de interconectase y cómo una cosa afecta a otras. Necesitas esa visión global. Personalmente, tengo un poco de experiencia con GNU/Linux, pero ver a otros que estaban adquiriéndola fue emocionante.



Por si fuera poco, el robot humanoide R2, el primer robot espacial de este tipo, destinado a realizar tareas que son demasiado arriesgadas para los astronautas, también estará impulsado por GNU/Linux.

La Fundación Linux ayudará a los astronautas y a los espacialistas del soporte técnico a acondicionar la plataforma. Según nos comenta Chuala, el entrenamiento de la Nasa es flexible a gran variedad de distribuciones, tiene tanto Debian como RHEL/CentOS y son capaces de lidiar con todas ellas en una única sesión de entrenamiento.

http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=105606

Poco a poco se va imponiendo en el mundo, el sowtware libre ,me parece que es una buena noticia para todos los linuxeros de por aca ,no les parece?


Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 17, 2013)

Windows se anda hundiendo poco a poco... y lo mas raro es que Microsoft parece no darse cuenta... o sera que no quiere admitirlo??


----------



## elgriego (May 17, 2013)

Hola Chico ,asi parece poco a poco, va perdiendo terreno! Igualmente sigue teniendo un gran control ,en lo que a difusion ,imformativa masiva!,  fijate que esta noticia se encuentra en los foros y paginas especializadas de software libre ,pero ,Ni en CNN, Ni En (Tn Ciencia programa de tecnologia de mi pais)
Se habla al respecto ,ellos siguen difundiendo las bondades de Guindows ocho¨

Saludos.


----------



## morta (May 17, 2013)

Mientras MS tenga esclavizado al usuario promedio con su SO, no creo que le importe mucho perder algunos mercados específicos, computación critica y supercomputo no es terreno fértil para windows


----------



## ni (Oct 1, 2013)

En el futuro lo que prevalecerá será eso del cloud computing, M$ ya tiene su office en la nube, el office 365, te cobrarán cuota mensual por usarlo, otros programas como autocad pues van por ahí ...

Así que a M$ lo que le está pasando es un cambio de paradigma, pues en este modelo de la nube ya no tiene objeto pagar por una licencia de windows ...
Las Tvs ya pueden acceder a internet, y seguramente pronto podrán usar estas aplicaciones en la nube, y estas Tvs usan linux, android usa el kernel linux.
El windows pues en un futuro ya no tendrá sentido, los sistemas operativos no serán mas que navegadores maximizados.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 1, 2013)

Ya las PC's estan viendo su ocaso casi todas las funcionalidades de las pc's de escritorio las tienen las tablets por lo menos lo mas basico (navegar, chatiar, compartir) le faltan los juegos de alta definicion pero para eso estan las consolas, es ridiculo el precio que tiene una licencia de office cuando solo lo usas para hacer cartas y hojas electronicas, microsoft nunca dio nada gratis, todo caro y mal hecho.


----------



## analogico (Oct 1, 2013)

albertoxx dijo:


> Ya las PC's estan viendo su ocaso casi todas las funcionalidades de las pc's de escritorio las tienen las tablets por lo menos lo mas basico (navegar, chatiar, compartir) le faltan los juegos de alta definicion pero para eso estan las consolas, es ridiculo el precio que tiene una licencia de office cuando solo lo usas para hacer cartas y hojas electronicas, microsoft nunca dio nada gratis, todo caro y mal hecho.


no es ridiculo  si la estas en el  pais de arriba lo divides por 36  es muy economico


simplente la nasa no es el target del modelo de negocios de ms
de hecho no es que sus productos esten mal hechos
estan bien  hechos para dar la maxima rentabilidad
no para que funcionene bien


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Si super rentable hasta que terminen de desplumar a la gallina de los huevos de oro tipo lo que le paso al blackberry


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2013)

albertoxx dijo:


> Si super rentable hasta que terminen de desplumar a la gallina de los huevos de oro tipo lo que le paso al blackberry


y eso mismo es lo que probablemene pasara


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2013)

Desde luego con windows phone no han sacado nada.


----------



## schuanstiger (Nov 17, 2013)

hace 3 años conocí linux y hasta ahora que lo uso, windows ya fue.


----------

